# Im going to be starting a 7-10 day water fast tomorrow (wed 20th june))



## subconscious (Aug 5, 2010)

So yeah im embarking on a 7-10 day water fast tommorrow and i would really appreciate some supportive/motivational messages to look at each day. Mainly just because i will be extremely bored, and reading the messages will give me something to do, maybe make some online friends. Ive started several water fasts over the past few weeks, and failed each time after 1 or 2 days (my willpower is at an all time low) Im determined to succeed this time. My reasons are to lose a little excess weight and for a general detox, this link will provide more info for anyone looking to try something newhttp://drbenkim.com/fasting.html
Hope to hear from you soon, and ill make sure to let you know how its going day by day.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've fasted plenty of times & have succeeded plenty of times. It's best to start off slow, like say, with a mono fruit diet. I've been eating apples & mangoes for a few days now..but I plan on starting up a seven day water fast around the 20th. I do allow myself black coffee though. 

I'll be interested in hearing how things are going for you.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Water fasts are tough, I usually just do fruit fasting. Are you doing this alone or will you be supervised? Good luck, looking forward to hear your updates!


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

10 days only drinking water? I imagine you will get some really bad headaches and nausea.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm only a doctor in the amateur sense but this is totally unhealthy and dangerous as the caloric value of water is 0.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Bro, don't do a plain water diet.
Try the The Master Cleanse. It consists of only drinking fresh lemonade, with a pinche of cayenne and Maple Syrup


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

masterswordsman said:


> Yeah guys and gals, i failed, i know bummerrrrr. Managed like half a day, boy do i suck. Might give it a go again tommorrow, or i might try a juice fast or something, like you guys have recommended  take care people


Its okay, juice fasts are great, try to do more fruits as they are the best detoxifiers/lymph movers, grapes(preferly the dark variety), berries, lemons, melons(eat/juice alone) all real buttkickers.


----------

